# Laser Printers



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have had decent luck with Brother laser printers over the years for home use, but unfortunately like a lot of things they are pretty much disposable when they reach the end of their useful life.

I went black and white for my last printer because I was close to a color printer at work every day, but I think I'm going to go back to color this time since I'm no longer commuting to the office every day.

I'm trying to decide if I should buy another Brother, or go with something else like a Canon. I swore off HP back during the expensive/expiring inkjet cartridge days, but I might consider one of their laser printers. Who am I kidding - no I wouldn't. :lol:

So what laser printer brand do you recommend for home use and why?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So turns out the laser printer aisles looked like the toilet paper aisles of last year. In stock options were extremely limited at both Best Buy and Office Depot. I couldn't justify the cost of the color laser models they had (Best Buy actually had none), so I bought another Brother black & white printer/copier/scanner - basically a model or two newer than the one I am replacing. For the price (<$200), if I get a handful of years out of it I will be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/HP-CB411A-ABA-LaserJet-Printer/dp/B000UZH526

this is a very old model, but it works for me. i use it for printing text, and occasionally something for the kids. its only black/white. its probably 5+ years old and gets 100-500 pages a month of use over that time (and probably much more during covid lockdowns). it cant scan, copy, fax or do anything except print low resolution black/white.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have had decent luck with Brother laser printers over the years for home use, but unfortunately like a lot of things they are pretty much disposable when they reach the end of their useful life.
> 
> I went black and white for my last printer because I was close to a color printer at work every day, but I think I'm going to go back to color this time since I'm no longer commuting to the office every day.
> 
> ...


I have an HP (about 5 years old now) that I'm pretty happy with, except for the aftermarket toner cartridges my office manager (I married her!) insists on using. She uses it far more than I do these days but she has yet to connect the dots on the print quality issues she complains about and the garbage toner cartridges.

For any especially high-quality print needs, she hits up the UPS Store.

Yeah, HP left a bad taste with me too for the same reason, but I have several machines at work that have home office grade HP's as their main output printer. We abuse them, printing reams every week. But they last for a year or more, with regular toner cartridge swaps. I would estimate that I typically get at least 10-12 cartridge sets to one $300 printer. They are in a crappy environment for a laser printer too. (Dusty) I can't complain too much.


----------

